# Bootyfulness



## ToxicAllure (May 30, 2006)

Ok, so I've always been the girl that was never really "fat" just a little chunky and with -as my friends say- "black girl curves". I have a tiny waist, wide hips, full thighs and my trunk is full of junk. ^^

People have always been shocked when they learn my real weight because I dont' look it. Over the years I've dabbled in sports so I guess I built muscle. My main goal is to just tone up more, my weight doesn't bother me because frankly, I don't look it. I only care about getting back into shape and maybe dropping a few inches.

So...the moment of truth.

*Currently:*
*Weight:* 180
*Height:* 5'5.5
*Size:* General 14/15...some 13's

*Goal* 
To weigh in at 150 by November/December​
Now there is only one...slightly large problem. Currently I do not have a car, which means I can't go to the gym -I live outside of town so its a drive-. So anything I do has to be in the comfort of my bedroom/house, and I am thinking about getting a tredmill...just need stop spending money on makeup and clothes and I'll be fine!

So if anyone has any ideas...that would be awesome.

I will post an update every couple days...more for my own use then yours...but it if works for me then what the hell right?


----------



## Wattage (May 30, 2006)

Is a bicycle a plausable option for you? You could bike to work during the summer months if it isn't too far. Also, walking and running are great exercises to start off an exercise routine. 

Maybe getting some of your co-workers together at lunch for a power walk? I love to do this and then usually eat my lunch at my desk. Focusing on what you are eating, too, always helps.

It would definitely be worth while to invest a set of home weights and an exercise mat. This way, you can find exercises (the net and Shape magazine are great places to start) online and do them at home.

Wishing you the best of luck!! Please keep us posted


----------



## .Serenity.Eludes. (May 30, 2006)

you sound exactly like me! only im 5'4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol I think im going to make a journal. I live in a counrty area and i have no car so all my excersise is done at home. I just got into Winsor Pilates and i just recieved one of the sets today (the circle set). Its AWESOME. I dont feel like im working out but i can feel every move. You can get it at http://www.winsorpilates.com for $9.95 plus shipping so it comes out to be about $18.00 total.  The winsor guarentee is that you'll lost one pants size in 10 sessions or your money back. It is SOOO worth it. I have some more winsor pilates dvds coming in as well. If your interested in getting them then i'll help you.

Also for dieting and weight tracking register at http://www.sparkpeople.com ITS FREE and its the greatest thing ever. You can get meal and excersise plans. You can track your calories and they give you a regimine to follow to get to your weight goal. Its not constricting like most diets. It just gives you a specific amout of calories , carbs, protein, and fat you should be eating a day. You get points for marking off what you eat and for basically everything you do on the site. 

The points can be used to get fitness merchendise. I LOVE this site. I hope this helps. If you need any help please feel free to pm me.


----------



## ToxicAllure (May 30, 2006)

Oh I have that Winsor Pilates DVD. I bought it awhile ago, I plan on trying to do it at least once a week on top of everything else for now.

And as soon as I can I'm hitting up the fitness store for a set of dumbells...and a mat, carpet isn't comfy.

I looked at the site also, I think its going to be my rock. Haha.


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 30, 2006)

Congrats on your decision to become healthier and congrats on your GED and diploma.  Both will help you along nicely in life.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The transition from school to full-time work can really be a challenge to your health/figure.  All of that sitting and inevitable "group eating/snacking" (a/k/a grazing) can wreak havoc on your bod.  

Wattage has great suggestions with the bicycle and lunch walks.  In addition, I would recommend drinking a lot of water at work.  I have found that if you keep pounding the water, you are less likely to snack on the ever-present office M&Ms, cookies or muffins that coworkers bring in. 

For home exercise, try a Swiss ball.  They are cheap $20-$30 ish and are such a great aid.  

Good luck, hon!


----------



## Tyester (May 31, 2006)

You should walk before you run... It will help/save the knees.

Bicycle, swimming, eliptical, treadmill(if you have access to any), even aerobics, are all great forms of cardio too.


----------



## ToxicAllure (May 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tyester* 
_You should walk before you run... It will help/save the knees.

Bicycle, swimming, eliptical, treadmill(if you have access to any), even aerobics, are all great forms of cardio too._

 
Ahh I hate running...its hell. But I normally go to the track at least once a week when/if I can and do as many laps as I can in one hour....and I always walk half a lap, then jog the other half then sprint like mofo.


----------



## ToxicAllure (Jun 1, 2006)

Ok...so I'm trying to keep track of what I eat for the rest of this week...yeah good luck to me.

*Wednesday* 
B- Skipped, had to bid mom goodbye at the airport
S- Blueberry Bagel, Strawberry Cream Cheese
L- Skipped, didn't have time/wasn't hungry
D- 1/2 Bagel, Hot Dog w/o bun
S- Small bowl of lowfat cereal

*Thursday* 
B- Bowl of cereal
L- 1/4 of a burger and some of my fries
S- String Cheese
D- Turkey and Salami sandwich

*Friday*
B- Bowl of cereal
S- String Cheese
S- Milano Cookies
D- 4 Bagel bites, Three Turkey Dogs w/o buns
S- Banana Cream Pudding


*Saturday*
B- Bowl of cereal
L- Turkey sandwish w/ veggies and dip
D- Three cheese lasanga
S- Banana Cream Pudding​
Didn't feel that good today, I wasn't that hungry but I didn't want to throw off myself off by not eating.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 4, 2006)

It seems like I would encourage you to eat a little more... I may be wrong... but you need to eat often and more wholesome... to stabilize your blood sugar. Eeeep! Congrats on the new mindset... on your life accomplishment... and don't sweat the setbacks... it's a lifestyle afterall!


----------



## ToxicAllure (Jun 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 
_It seems like I would encourage you to eat a little more... I may be wrong... but you need to eat often and more wholesome... to stabilize your blood sugar. Eeeep! Congrats on the new mindset... on your life accomplishment... and don't sweat the setbacks... it's a lifestyle afterall!_

 
I try and eat between 1200 and 1550 calories a day. Plus I _do_ snack during the day, mainly in carrot sticks or strips of bell pepper, I just don't bother to write it down since its only a little here and there to when I feel a little hungry before a meal or am craving something.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 4, 2006)

Eek, I think your calories are toooo low. I have a friend who is a nutrionist* and she advised me that to maintain weight you take your weight and multiply it by 12 to get the calories you should eat. To lose weight you take your goal weight and multiply it by 12.  To gain weight its goal weight times 14. Of course there is more to losing weight, but ultimately it's making a calorie deficiency while remaining healthy.

*Although she just graduated and joined a post-op hospital nutrionist staff so they may have their own whack ideas =)


----------



## ToxicAllure (Jun 4, 2006)

I have a doctors appointment next week, so I'll talk to her and see what she tell's me. The problem I have is that I love food and I love cooking, but I don't actually get hungry that often, but when I do get hungry I eat large portions.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm with you there! I tend to get hungry really like once a day... other times its like "hey its lunch- should i eat?" or I'm not hungry most of the day that when I do eat it's horrible... like I waited so long to eat and I'm so hungry that I will just take McDonalds... I turn those options down now... I just tell myself... I have food at home that will taste better and be cheaper. Cooking, which is something I also love has become more of a hobby for me... I like the challenge of making good healthy food... also if I make something terribly delicious and fattening I only have one because I know I can make it again and I want others to enjoy my terribly delicious food. I've been known to make cookies, eat one and take the rest to work so that others can enjoy. I fix my craving and I don't waste/have a bunch of cookies sitting in my apartment begging to be eaten. Let me know what the doctor says... maybe this is why my progress is slow! Hehe


----------



## ToxicAllure (Jun 6, 2006)

*Monday*
B- Plain Yogurt w/ Maple Syrup
S- String Cheese
L- Chicken Ramen, Veggies and Low-Carb Ranch Dip
S- Chocolate Malt, a handful of York Dibs
D- Salami and dry Cinnamon Crunch

*Tuesday*
B- Plain Yogurt w/ Maple Syrup
S- String Cheese
L- 6 Chicken Taquitos (sp?) 
D- Natural spinach pasta w/ pesto sauce and grilled chicken 

*Wednesday*
B- Scrambled Eggs, Egg and Sausage sandwich
S- String Cheese
L- Pasta w/ pesto sauce and chicken
D- Pizza

*Thursday*
B- Cereal
L- Taco Bell
D- Left over Taco Bell
S- Newton Fruit Fig Cookies


*Friday*
Yeah ok basically what I ate for B/L/D today was cereal. I need to go shopping but it was soooooo hot and humid today that I didn't want to leave my spot in front of my fan today. ​
Also I just got wind that I will be moving to New Mexico..and I have a month to clean my house from top to bottom and get ready to leave so I don't know how good I will be eating, but I promise I will try!!!!


----------



## ToxicAllure (Jun 15, 2006)

Awww yuck. I haven't been keeping track lately. Things have been crazy plus I'm not in the middle of moving.

Which means cleaning and packing and spending as much time with friends as possible before I leave...which means lots of movies and parties and BBQ's.


----------



## Janice (Jun 15, 2006)

As long as your keeping your portions moderated you should be good woman. You have the dedication it takes to realize your goal, after you move and things calm down you can resume the more regimented eating plan.


----------



## ToxicAllure (Jul 4, 2006)

Blah. I know this update is long over due. Since I don't work anymore my "new" job is helping my mom get the house ready for moving. Washing walls makes you sweat. Haha. Lately I've been really sick, nasty cold, but its starting to go away and all I have now is a stuffy nose, once that gets better I start working out at home again, sit-ups and a runny nose don't mix.

Went back to eating good again today, I feel much better.

*Monday*
B- Woke up late, didn't eat any
L- Deli Sandwich
S- Blueberry Smoothie
D- 2 Soft Tacos
S- A Handful of dry cereal

*Tuesday*
B- Skipped, wasn't hungry
L- Taco Salad
S- Lemon Bar
D- Didn't eat dinner, wasn't hungry
S- Power Bar

*Wednesday*
B- Skipped again, I dont know whats up with me
L- Deli Sandwich
D- Chicken, Corn on the cob and salad
S- 4 Cookies + milk
S- Frappchino

*Thursday*
B- Skipped
L- Cereal
S- Carrot Sticks
D- Corn Dog + Green Salad
S- Cookies + Milk

*Friday*
B- Cereal! Yay I ate breakfast!!!!​


----------



## ToxicAllure (Jul 11, 2006)

I start my workout this weekend, I'm still in the process of moving but that doesn't mean I can't bust a sweat at home!

*Monday* 
B- Cereal
S- Smoothie
L- Deli Sandwich
D- Tacos
S- Cookies

*Tuesday*
B- Cereal
S- Baby Carrots
L- 4 Chicken Strips w/ Ranch
D- Honestly...I can't remember...opps

*Wednesday*
B- Cereal
S- Noutriche (sp?) Smoothie
S- Terriyaki Stix
D- Pizza
**Excercise**
_Carido-rigourous sit-ups, 20min_

*Thursday*
B- Smoothie
L- Deli Sandwich w/ Teri Stix
S- Watermelon
S- Oreo's + Milk
D- Haven't eaten yet​


----------



## ToxicAllure (Jul 20, 2006)

Blah, my friend had her b-day bash this weekend...needless to say I tossed out my eating habits for about four days. I'm home now, so I'll start keeping track again tomorrow...hopefully I'll do better!


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 20, 2006)

You can do it.


----------



## JULIA (Jul 26, 2006)

Good luck, hun! You can definitely do this! I can never make it to the gym, so I opt for the next best thing- fitness magazines! They always have great workouts that you can try, and if you stick to them, you'll notice after awhile that you're more toned! They also have great tips on how to eat healthy and they feature inspiring articles that, to me, make for good motivation. My favourite is Shape magazine. I also have a bunch of pull out exericises I got from Seventeen magazine and I lost 10 pounds by doing those and eating right


----------



## ToxicAllure (Aug 7, 2006)

Oh! I have TONS of exercises from Seventeen...I keep them in a little folder and whenever I have the spare time and energy I pull some out and do them. Haha.

Anyways...yesterday was a good day for me.

I took my friend to a concert (B-Day gift from me to her) which totally rocked, but I needed a pair of jeans to wear and I didn't have "good" clean ones so I was kinda bummed. So last minute I pulled these jeans out of my closet that I bought a Wet Seal a couple months ago that used to be a little too small...AND THEY FIT!!! Woot woot! Also I went down a notch on my belt! Hellssssssssssssss yea!!!!!!!!!!!!

I haven't been completely on it with the exercises, sometimes I just too tired by the time my "free time" rolls around, but I've kept on it with the eating and when I eat out with my friends and family I eat better food and now I hardly ever finish my meal when I'm at McDonalds or somewhere....


----------



## ToxicAllure (Sep 18, 2006)

Wow...I haven't updated this in awhile.

Anyways, I've gotten my eating back on track. I eat "good" meals and if I go out to eat, I get what I want but I mostly never finish it all.

Also I've stopped snacking at night and that has made a HUGE difference for me, and if I do snack, I just grab a handful of baby carrots or a piece of fruit. Something healthy.

Me and excersise...wow...we don't like each other. I try and do strength training three times a week (at minimum) but the only time I have the spare time is late at night, and sometimes I'm just too tired. Like last night, but the time I finished picking up after my brother and cleaning up after dinner I was burnt out and the idea of doing crunches didn't appeal to me. I'm going to try to be better.

Oh and....
*5lbs down*


----------



## ToxicAllure (Sep 22, 2006)

Yeah...so I didn't do ANY of my workouts this week....had my period, and c'mon...crunches just aren't appealing at this time.

But I kept my eating under control.

Yay me!


----------

